# Zinsbouw



## Stéphane89

Dag allemaal,

Ik heb hier een zin en ik twijfel aan de orde van de woorden. Kan iemand me helpen aub ? (en ook mijn Nederlands verbeteren  aub).

Zegt men:

_Dankzij de gedeeltelijke inpoldering van de Zuiderzeee en het Deltaproject, is het risico dat delen van het land overstroomd worden nu veel beperkt._

of

_Dankzij de gedeeltelijke inpoldering van de Zuiderzeee en het Deltaproject, is het risico nu veel beperkt dat delen van het land overstroomd worden._

Dank u wel van tevoren.


----------



## pdedecker

Beide zinnen klinken niet helemaal correct. Even een paar opmerkingen:
- We zeggen niet dat het risico "veel beperkt" is. We kunnen wel zeggen dat de kans kleiner is geworden.
- Zuiderzee heeft maar 2 e's op het einde van het woord.
- Er klopt iets niet met die "overstroomd worden". Mensen zullen je wel begrijpen, maar het klinkt niet helemaal correct. Ik zou "zouden overstromen" (voorwaarde) gebruiken.
- We zeggen niet "Dank u wel van tevoren" (= "Thanks in advance", neem ik aan), we zeggen "Alvast bedankt".

Dit is mijn voorstel:

_Dankzij de gedeeltelijke inpoldering van de Zuiderzee en het Deltaproject is de kans dat delen van het land zouden overstromen nu veel kleiner._

_D'ailleurs_, het is fijn om te zien dat de Walen ook bezig zijn met Nederlands. Laten we zeggen dat er veel vooroordelen over de Walen bestaan in Vlaanderen _(en omgekeerd ook wel waarschijnlijk, we zijn lang niet allemaal separatisten)_, maar ik weet ook wel dat dat lang niet altijd klopt.


----------



## Stéphane89

Ok! Dank u wel!

Ja, er zijn nog Franstaligen die met Nederlands bezig zijn ;-). Ik studeer voor vertaler (Engels-Nederlands) hier in Brussel. Ik vind dat Nederlands een mooie taal is die ik met veel plezier spreek en leer.


----------



## Vincit

Je kan ook dit zeggen : 

"Door (als gevolg van) de gedeeltelijke inpoldering van de Zuiderzee en het Deltproject is het risico op  overstromingen tot een minimum herleid".

Voor "Dank U wel van tevoren" kan je ook dit gebruiken : " Dank bij voorbaat".


----------



## endorf

> .. is het risico nu veel beperkt.


"veel" is hier onjuist (zoals al opgemerkt door pdedecker), maar "heel"of "zeer"  kan wel:
_ "...is het risico nu heel beperkt". _

Dit gaat over de _toestand_, dus de hoe groot de kans op dit moment ("nu") is. Als je wilt spreken over de mate waarin _de kans is verminderd_ door de getroffen maatregelen, dan kun je "sterk" gebruiken (maar wel "nu" weglaten!):
_"Door de getroffen maatregelen, is het risico op overstromingen sterk beperkt."
_Dit komt overeen met :
"Door de getroffen maatregelen is de kans op overstromingen nu veel kleiner".


Wat je oorspronkelijke vraag betreft, die ging over de zinsvolgorde:
_Dankzij de gedeeltelijke inpoldering van de Zuiderzee en het Deltaproject, is het risico dat delen van het land overstromen nu heel beperkt._
 en
_Dankzij de gedeeltelijke inpoldering van de Zuiderzee en het Deltaproject, is het risico __nu heel beperkt__ dat delen van het land overstromen.
_zijn beide grammaticaal correct. Mijn persoonlijke voorkeur gaat uit naar de eerste, omdat daarin het subject ("het risico dat delen van het land overstromen" niet onderbroken wordt. 

Nog een dingetje: pdedecker stelt voor om "zouden" toe te voegen. Dit is uiterst correct, maar naar mijn smaak een beetje veel van het goede. De woorden "kans" of "risico" geven beide al de modaliteit aan waar we het over hebben.
pdedecker:  "de kans dat delen van het land zouden overstromen"
endorf:       "het risico dat delen van het land overstromen"

Het kan ook zijn dat hier Belgisch Nederlands vs. Nederlands Nederlands een rol speelt. 
Theorietje:  is de nauwkeuriger omgang met "zouden" -- en de tijden en modaliteiten (wijzen) in het algemeen --  misschien een kruisbestuiving die onstaan is bij tweetaligen, vanuit de noodzaak om te denken aan de _subjonctif _?


----------



## Stéphane89

Dank u wel voor deze duidelijke uitleg!


----------



## Fain

StefKE said:


> "Ik heb hier een zin en ik twijfel aan de orde van de woorden. Kan iemand me helpen aub ? (en ook mijn Nederlands verbeteren  aub)."


 
Ook de formulering van de vraag is voor verbetering vatbaar.

Voor "orde" moet je "volgorde" gebruiken en "me" is spreektaal. "Mij" is beter.

Weliswaar is het correct om te zeggen "ik twijfel aan de volgorde van de woorden" maar je zou ook kunnen zeggen dat je "twijfelt of de zinsbouw (of zinsopbouw) wel correct is". Ik geef daar eigenlijk voorkeur aan.

Tot slot: de afkorting aub wordt met puntjes geschreven; a.u.b.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Eerst en vooral van harte welkom.



Fain said:


> "me" is spreektaal. "Mij" is beter.


Wat zegt u _me_ daar??? 'Me' is spreektaal en 'mij' is beter? Dat moet u _me_ toch eens uitleggen... 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## pdedecker

Me en mij - net gelijk je/jij en we/wij - zijn onderling inwisselbaar. Soms klinkt het een gewoon beter dan het ander om een of andere reden.


----------

